# Ugh, ugh, ugh.



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I lost my temper today and raised my voice to Shasta. Like really raised it.  She looked so sad and confused and, of course, I felt like such a failure as a dog mom. Anyway, that's done and I can't do anything about it, and she seems to have forgive me quite nicely BUT...

I have to figure out something to curtail the biting and chewing. Yes, she is teething right now, but the chewing isn't really any worse than it was before that started. It is _constant_. If she is out of her crate in the house, I can't take my eyes off of her for more than 30 seconds. Yes, I have things in my house that I don't want covered in puppy teeth marks. Consequently, she's spending more time in her crate than I'd like. 

(While reading this thread I couldn't help but think that if I couldn't crate Shasta, I would have had to send her back to the breeder in order to be able to take a shower. Some people are very judgmental.)

I think she is getting adequate exercise. At least an hour and a half of off leash time each day with someone one to entertain her with her flirt pole or by throwing balls, "playing soccer," running the perimeter of the property with her or just cheering her on when she gets the zoomies. Plus about an hour each day of on leash walking and four or five training sessions of about 15 to 20 minutes each.

I've been extremely consistent with "leave it" and "no bite" and (almost) always have a toy handy to stuff into her mouth with a "chew your toy" but even though I know she knows what's expected, she continues with the unwanted chewing/biting. (And let me mention, even though Shasta looked sad and confused when I raised my voice...she kept on biting at my hand.)

So...I'm pretty much at my wit's end here; I just don't know what else to try. I'm open to suggestions or even a good motivational talk.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I used to scruff Zoe for really biting into me with a firm no bite. No it didn't completely stop her, but it did make her think for long enough for me to redirect to something else like playing. If it didn't work she was sent to the yard to torment my patient male lab,lol At about 8-9 months the biting stopped...now the chewing well not quite. Her new item of interest is my underwear which she has destroyed a pair a day for 2 weeks now. I need to revisit victoria's secret....oh darn


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I think I read it here but the answer is in two wonderful words ; Bull's dicks.  That is, dog chews. I cannot get those exact ones here in Cambodia 
( well.....there are plenty of bulls but no-one making them into chews ! ) but my friend went over to Thailand and bought me back some pigs ears and other chewy stuff and Karma loves them though they are not quite tough enough and she gets through them pretty quick.

Prior to that ( and I still do ) I was giving her frozen rib bones. I am also waiting for a Kong to stuff some peanut butter in though i tried it with a rubber kids shoe and she was not really into it.

I am going to get my mate here to make some beef jerky strips that are extra tough. :Like......tougher and tastier than my 2 year old daughter's forearm .


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Unfortunately, both bully sticks and peanut butter give Shasta the runs. As far as I can tell, anything besides her kibble gives her the runs.

I was SO sad about the bully sticks, because the time she spent chewing on them was the most peace I've had since the end of June, lol!

Zoey's mom, we've tried scruffing Shasta. We've tried yelping, redirection, loud noise, just about everything we can think of.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I figured....then it's just you and patience. She'll chill on the chewing in a few months on her own- it's just a phase.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> I figured....then it's just you and patience. She'll chill on the chewing in a few months on her own- it's just a phase.


Gah! I'm not sure I have a few months in me.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I can feel your desperation! I know you've tried everything you can think of, but it sounds as though she doesn't know what's hers and what's off limits. When Uschi was at her worst and was biting on my last nerve I decided to tether her to me. I tied her leash to my belt loop and when she wasn't in her crate or fenced in yard she was tied to my side and I gave her one thing to chew when I was working on the computer, I gave her one thing to play with when it was play time, I controlled every moment of her life and what she was allowed to have. Don't get me wrong, it was a huge pita, but it really worked. I mean within a day or two. I noticed results within the first few hours but after two or three days she was a completely different dog. My husband was out of town and he was shocked when he came home. And Uschi was much calmer, happier, in control of herself. I was at the point you're at right now, I had yelled at her, hit her in self defense when she was throwing her body against me over and over, it was bad. So give it a try and see if she responds. If not, you might consider that the two of you are not a good match and she could have a better life in a different home.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She is four months old? You are having this much trouble with a four month old puppy?

Is she working lines or show lines -- just curious. I am wondering if someone else might covet the biting that you want to put a stop to. And I have heard that working line pups are often more mouthy/bitey than others.

For my pups, who are not working lines, I simply stop the game and ignore the puppy. Yep, they are babygated in a section of the house, and if they play rough, I might tell them Gentle, or Gentle with the suzie, or Gentle with my fingers. If that does not work, game over, attention over, I walk away, and stay away for at least 1/2 hour. 

I also teach a GENTLE command with treats. They have to take the treat Gentle, and when they do I say, Good Gentle. 

Try not to over-react with this puppy for mouthing/biting. It is a stage and she will outgrow it. I think that when we lose our cool with our dogs, it weakens the trust they are building with us, making them uncertain. 

As for bully sticks. I do not buy them because of what they are, but someone gave me several and times being what they are, I gave them to the dogs. They DO stink BTW. But it does take them some time to go through them. Still, if your dog gets sick on them, I guess that doesn't work. How about a strong rubber Kong ball, and a bit of cotton rope, tied into knots and put in the freezer. 

Good luck. She is only a puppy for so long.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I can feel your desperation! I know you've tried everything you can think of, but it sounds as though she doesn't know what's hers and what's off limits. When Uschi was at her worst and was biting on my last nerve I decided to tether her to me. I tied her leash to my belt loop and when she wasn't in her crate or fenced in yard she was tied to my side and I gave her one thing to chew when I was working on the computer, I gave her one thing to play with when it was play time, I controlled every moment of her life and what she was allowed to have. Don't get me wrong, it was a huge pita, but it really worked. I mean within a day or two. I noticed results within the first few hours but after two or three days she was a completely different dog. My husband was out of town and he was shocked when he came home. And Uschi was much calmer, happier, in control of herself. I was at the point you're at right now, I had yelled at her, hit her in self defense when she was throwing her body against me over and over, it was bad. So give it a try and see if she responds. If not, you might consider that the two of you are not a good match and she could have a better life in a different home.


I don't think it's that we're not a good match. I do think she's very hard headed. I've heard about tethering but I actually don't need to tether Shasta to me. She tracks my every move. If I'm in the kitchen, she's in the kitchen, usually laying on my feet. When I'm in the bathroom, well, she has to go in her crate. When I'm at my computer, there's no where else she'd rather be than right next to me. The problem is, I can't keep her from chewing on my desk chair! Or the desk leg. Or my foot!

Then what I usually do is go through the leave it/chew your toy routine until I just absolutely have to get some work done (I work from home), then she has to go in her crate.

But I do think we've bonded really well. I can't imagine rehoming her. I just HAVE to stop this behavior. I honestly can't imagine that anyone else would want her at this point; she requires constant supervision.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

paulag1955 said:


> Gah! I'm not sure I have a few months in me.


I hope this is just a joke. Puppies do have more energy and fewer manners than adult dogs, but going through the puppy phase is just the tip of the iceberg to dog ownership. If this is a high energy or high drive puppy, you might need a couple of years before the puppy settles down to what you are expecting. 

Also, I do not exercise puppies like this. I let puppies exercise themselves. Their joints and growth, etc, are still developing. I do not push them. I do not prevent them from running, jumping, and playing, but I do not push them to do so for any time period.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Selzer, yes, she is 4 months old and yes, she bites and chews constantly. I'm not to conversant on pedigrees. This is her father. Patchwork Shepherds - Boss Von Salix Traumhaus - AKC/DNA/OFA/HIC/HCT - IMPORT And this is her mother. Patchwork Shepherds -   Sidney Vom Standhaft - AKC/OFA/HIC/HCT - German Working/Showline cross

Unfortunately, I don't have a room where I can babygate her in. She would chew the baseboards or something, anyway, so I don't really consider that to be an option. I will say, the biting doesn't bother my husband nearly as much as it bothers me, but he's not ever here alone with her for 10 hours at a stretch.

Right now she's all sleepy and laying on the floor next to my chair...good times.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> I hope this is just a joke. Puppies do have more energy and fewer manners than adult dogs, but going through the puppy phase is just the tip of the iceberg to dog ownership. If this is a high energy or high drive puppy, you might need a couple of years before the puppy settles down to what you are expecting.
> 
> Also, I do not exercise puppies like this. I let puppies exercise themselves. Their joints and growth, etc, are still developing. I do not push them. I do not prevent them from running, jumping, and playing, but I do not push them to do so for any time period.


Heh. I don't mind the energy, it's the mainly the biting. Are you saying you don't throw a ball for your puppies?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So which is it, is she hard headed or sad and confused? 

A hard-headed dog is unlikely to be very sensitive. 

A very sensitive dog can be seriously affected by over reactions especially as young as we are talking. 

If you think this puppy is hard headed at four months and hard to handle, what are you going to do at fourteen months? 

If you have bonded really well then she will want to please you. You need to show her how. 

She is TEETHING. Just like a baby. she is going for the table legs and pant legs and shoes because she needs to work her teeth. THIS DOES GO AWAY. But for now, she needs lots of stuff to chew on, and she needs for you to calmly redirect her to an appropriate and tasty chew of her own. There is nothing wrong with putting up an x-pen and having her stay within with her chews to protect your property from her fangs. So while you are there in the room with her, she cannot get to anything she shouldn't. 

Going through puppy teething, lots of people wouldn't mind that and would take her on. It is the dogs that are people aggressive or dog aggressive or terribly fearful, separation anxiety, unpredictable, etc. that have a hard time finding people willing to put the time and effort into. 

You have a normal puppy, doing the normal puppy thing. With patience and persistance, you will have an awesome dog for many years. If she is very sensitive and you lose your mind on her, you can create some of those problems listed above, so please be careful.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

paulag1955 said:


> Heh. I don't mind the energy, it's the mainly the biting. Are you saying you don't throw a ball for your puppies?


No, rarely, I do not really get into throwing the ball over and over and over again. It is not my thing. And my dogs Have a different idea of what the ball game is anyway: I throw the ball, the dog runs after the ball and looks at it. I make funny noises (asking them to bring it back), they look at me like I am a novelty. Then they watch as I trapse down and pick the ball up and throw it again. No, I do not get the ball thing at all. 

With puppies, they have an area inside the house and an area outside the house where they have access. The outside area is large usually 10'x20'. The inside area is usually a small x-pen or baby gated area. I allow them in some of the time to the rest of the house when I can supervise. I generally take them to class once a week. That is it. I do not make them walk for miles, or make them chase a ball. And I might slip in a training session -- short 5-10 minutes mid week. 

At this point, I am getting my older dogs ready for the classic. The puppies are being puppies. They will start classes tomorrow -- six months old, and I have already warned the trainer -- normally I will start them in classes at three to four months old.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> So which is it, is she hard headed or sad and confused?


Well...she seems hard headed but it may just be that I have a low tolerance for being chewed on. I may have been projecting the sad and confused part because I felt bad; honestly, she doesn't strike me as overly sensitive. I'm not sure yet if she wants to please me but she does want to be near me most all the time. I just don't know; I'm just not that experienced of a dog owner. I've never had a large breed before, so nothing to compare her to.

I'm not saying she's hard to handle in general. Other parts of her training are going really well. She's walking quite nicely on the leash, she's getting better about not barking at the other dogs and people we see in the neighborhood, house training is going well and besides the usual sit/down/stay etc., she's also learned a few little tricks like catching a ball, speak and give me five.

I'm very aware of how horribly wrong things can go with a puppy which, of course, is why I felt so bad for raising my voice to her. I'll look into an x-pen, thanks for responding.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> No, rarely, I do not really get into throwing the ball over and over and over again. It is not my thing. And my dogs Have a different idea of what the ball game is anyway: I throw the ball, the dog runs after the ball and looks at it. I make funny noises (asking them to bring it back), they look at me like I am a novelty. Then they watch as I trapse down and pick the ball up and throw it again. No, I do not get the ball thing at all.


Too funny! Shasta loves chasing the ball; she brings it back, we have a tug with it, then she lets go so I can throw it again. I needed a good laugh, thank you!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like you are doing a fine job with her. She is doing the tricks and learning the lifeskills/obedience training. So, yes, she wants to please you. 

I had a weenie bitch who was soft. And every day before leaving for work, I needed to get her to go poop. She would run around for half an hour to find that perfect spot, and a leaf would rustle overhead and she would have to start all over again. Needless to say, I was getting later and later. And to make matters worse, the more frustrated I became, the less capable she was of producing a bowel movement. It was awful. 

I did get her housebroken, and then at a year I took her to classes. They wanted us to do a 30 minute down stay. This would teach the dog that I was the boss. My girl HATED this. She couldn't do it. I would get the leash and she would go and hide in her crate. I was miserable because she was miserable. She was beautiful and everything I wanted in a dog, but did not want anything to do with training. 

She NEEDED training though. My previous dog was a hard dominant working line dog, and my voice needed to be loud and harsh with him. 

But she was very sensitive. I was at my wits end. When one day I decided that she WANTED to please me. I needed to look at this from the point of view that she wanted to please me. I just needed to show her how. I had a complete change of attitude. Instead of becoming frustrated with her, I was a little frustrated with myself, but soon learned how to try different approaches, to change my voice and manner. She rose to the top of her class. She became my superstar. 

I do not know if this is helpful or not, but I think your puppy DOES want to please you. I think she is teething. Try the knotted cotton rope in the freezer. When she starts to eat your foot, say eh. and then go to the freezer and get her rope, bring it back and offer it to her. See what happens.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think they call that ball-drive. Mine are lacking in ball drive. Some will bring it back. I suppose I should cultivate this.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i know people on here will probably throw a huge fit but my Shasta gets rawhide. This generally keeps her pretty busy. I also have other dogs too whom she takes great pleasure in stealing the rawhide from. She likes chewing on us but is quickly learning to chew on appropriate toys. She's learned the kids have their toys (she actually helped my daughter put her toys away before bed tonight.... i was blown away). She does get into things she shouldnt sometimes but nothing dangerous and nothing that cant be fixed or replaced easily but most of the time as long as she has a rawhide stick, she's thrilled and very well behaved. If she does start getting a little more crazy than she should, she gets crated for a time out and possibly a nap. Like kids, when they're tired, they start getting wacky and hard to deal with. I also tethered Shasta to me for a couple days and she's been a great deal better since. THAT alone helped massively with potty training and we've only had one accident in the last 2 weeks. Basically you have to find what works. Crate time after being a naughty girl a couple times also helped get the message across she'd messed up. She drew blood on my arm one time and you should have seen the look on her face. She KNEW she'd done wrong and slinked away to her kennel putting herself in a time out. I wasnt mad or angry (grew up with crazy cats, needle point teeth and sharp little claws are nothing when you grew up with it). For 4.5 months old Shasta i would say is doing fabulous... but i also found what works for us. Good luck! i'm sure you'll figure it out!

Shasta also loves loves LOVES to carry her rope toy around. Maybe that would help?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

When Ozzy is chewing on me, I let out a loud yip and walk away from him. I end the play right that second. When he calms down with the jaws, I resume play. It seems to be working so far.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, it sounds like you are doing all the things that worked for us with our puppies. Sucks that it's not working for you. Here's a pic of Niko in his X-Pen









It's kind of hard to see it, but you get the idea. Bigger than a crate, more room to move around. But at four months old, Shasta might be able to clamber over it??? They aren't super tall...


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Paula I feel for you. I felt the same way with Molly, was in tears quite often as I thought there must be something wrong with me or her. Here is my thread that I posted, I hope you may get some other ideas from it. It did help me  Wishing you all the best, just hang on there for a little bit longer...it truly does get better :hugs: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...lp-please-any-suggestions-ideas-welcomed.html And as I write this my beautiful girl (10 months) is 90% of the time a pleasure, although she is asleep on the couch - and she's not meant to be lol!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I didn't realize Shasta is just 4 mos, Uschi was 6-7 mos before I had a lot of problems with her. It sounds as though you're doing all the right things, hopefully time will help more than anything


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe was crazy from 3 months on,lol She got better in the last month, but still can be a handful when she has the zoomies and forgets her bites are unwanted. Thats when it's exercise time. However, it sounds like you do provide the pup with exercise that is adequate and usually wearing them out works. Are you afraid of your pups biting at all? I ask because some dogs like my Zoe and past Dobes will capitalize on this fear by doing it more to people who are afraid of them.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Zoe was crazy from 3 months on,lol She got better in the last month, but still can be a handful when she has the zoomies and forgets her bites are unwanted. Thats when it's exercise time. However, it sounds like you do provide the pup with exercise that is adequate and usually wearing them out works. Are you afraid of your pups biting at all? I ask because some dogs like my Zoe and past Dobes will capitalize on this fear by doing it more to people who are afraid of them.


No, not afraid of it at all. She bites hard sometimes but not hard enough to break the skin and you can plainly see see doesn't intend to be mean. I'd just love to be able to pet her (at my leisure, not hers), brush her , move her out of my way or whatever without being mauled. She's actually better with me than with my husband. How old is Zoe?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Selzer...Shasta loves her frozen rope! I have one other toy here that can be soaked and frozen so I can rotate them. Thank you for that suggestion!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe is 10 months and just now better about the biting with me and the kids. My husband is another story,lol


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Paula, have you tried buying a knee joint from the butcher? I cooked mine then handed it off to Hunter for his teething. 

For his no bite, I roll his upper lip into his mouth and squeeze, putting his teeth into his lip. I am by no means torqing down on him, but enough that he responds. 

I am like your husband though, I am not home most of the day with Hunter, so while my wife is home, Hunter gets a lot of crate time.

Good Luck, the rolling of the lip has made an almost imedaite change in his biting, If I say "no bite" he stops..Good Luck!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

just another truck said:


> For his no bite, I roll his upper lip into his mouth and squeeze, putting his teeth into his lip. I am by no means torqing down on him, but enough that he responds.


Our vet suggested that the first time we took Shasta to see her...then she tried it and told us, wow, she seems to have a really high tolerance for pain! But we did try that anyway for a while. It didn't seem to make much difference.

At least her biting is not getting any worse, she's not doing it aggressively, and she doesn't draw blood anymore, although she does occasionally bruise me. She (or I?) was having a really bad day yesterday. Today's been a bit better so far.

And, like I said, it's only the biting/chewing that's a major concern (although it does affect so much else). I wish y'all could see her "down," it's a hoot...she _flings_ herself to the ground. Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Our vet suggested that the first time we took Shasta to see her...then she tried it and told us, wow, she seems to have a really high tolerance for pain! But we did try that anyway for a while. It didn't seem to make much difference.
> 
> At least her biting is not getting any worse, she's not doing it aggressively, and she doesn't draw blood anymore, although she does occasionally bruise me. She (or I?) was having a really bad day yesterday. Today's been a bit better so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> I wish my Shasta would learn down as quickly as she learned sit, heel and shake. She thinks its playtime! lol. We'll get there though.


I won't pretend my Shasta heels. She's walking nicely most of the time with a loose leash and that's good enough for me.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Perversely, Shasta has been the model of sweet, perfect puppy behavior today. It has not gone unappreciated.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Max is 9 months old so I just went thru this not long ago. Only time heals all wounds, lol. Chilly bone, ice cubes, raw bones, hubby says rub the head, just above the eyes. When Max started loosing his baby teeth he lost 8 in one day! Poor boy, no wonder his mouth hurt.

As he got older 6-7 months he loved to bit my feet. Mostly when I was not paying attention to him. They only thing that worked then was to grab him by the scruff (hand on either side because it took 2) lift his front feet off the ground and give him a quick shake and a firm no! He would then walk away, anything else he would just come back and bite me more.

He is now pretty much over it, hang in there you can make it!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Years ago, one of my litter was so sweet looking and cuddly looking at 13 weeks old that I would just have to pick him up. The little bugger grabbed a hold of my nose EVERY SINGLE TIME!!! He made it BLEED!!! I told his new owners that he bites. They laughed. A year later they sent me a picture of him, lying on the bed with the cat. 

It does get better. 

Glad she likes the frozen rope.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> Years ago, one of my litter was so sweet looking and cuddly looking at 13 weeks old that I would just have to pick him up. The little bugger grabbed a hold of my nose EVERY SINGLE TIME!!! He made it BLEED!!! I told his new owners that he bites. They laughed. A year later they sent me a picture of him, lying on the bed with the cat.
> 
> It does get better.
> 
> Glad she likes the frozen rope.


LOL, Shasta has grabbed my nose _so many times,_ but she's never made it bleed. Made it run, though. (Is that too much information?)

Today is probably going to carry me through at least 2 weeks. 

Thanks again to everyone for your suggestions and encouragement.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Uschi was a natural downer too- I never saw a dog throw themselves down before, and it made me laugh every time too. Sounds like they could be sisters!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Uschi was a natural downer too- I never saw a dog throw themselves down before, and it made me laugh every time too. Sounds like they could be sisters!


It took me a minute to figure out what you meant when you said "natural downer." At first I thought 
meant "naturally made people depressed," LOL,LOL!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Valerie, thankfully Shasta is completely uninterested in my feet, unless I happen to be without socks.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Second day of really exemplary puppy behavior. Beginning to wonder who this puppy is and what they've done with Shasta.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Funny, I thought the same thing when the trainer at puppy class called her a natural downer until I figured out what he meant. So happy she's been good- what a relief! Maybe she'll go for 3 in a row!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Maybe she'll go for 3 in a row!


I hope so...right now playing nicely in my office while I'm at the computer. I'm going to try to post pix later so everyone can see how BIG she's getting!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

The ultimate irony...a facebook friend just watched one of my Shasta videos and commented about how calm she was. After I stopped laughing hysterically....


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's part of their strategy, get everyone on their side and convinced that you're the problem


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Stosh said:


> That's part of their strategy, get everyone on their side and convinced that you're the problem


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Stosh said:


> That's part of their strategy, get everyone on their side and convinced that you're the problem


This would be even funnier if I didn't suspect that it's actually true...


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

i feel your pain ava will be 4 months next week and i have been trying just about everything to curb her biting. those teeth are so sharp. she does good most of the time but when it is "happy hour" she starts to bite. i will give her toys but she seems to drop the toy and go for the hands.i have lost my cool with her 2 or 3 times and when that happens i feel bad. Ava and i are teaching each other alot. i am learning to be patient and she is learning to be a good girl. she is growing so fast.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

armymp1014 said:


> i feel your pain ava will be 4 months next week and i have been trying just about everything to curb her biting. those teeth are so sharp. she does good most of the time but when it is "happy hour" she starts to bite. i will give her toys but she seems to drop the toy and go for the hands.i have lost my cool with her 2 or 3 times and when that happens i feel bad. Ava and i are teaching each other alot. i am learning to be patient and she is learning to be a good girl. she is growing so fast.


Happy hour...I know that time of day well! It always ends with "in your crate, Shasta!"


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay, so Shasta's been lying here next to my chair sleeping and when she woke up, I reached down and started to pet her. She started gnawing on my hand and I said, "no bites! Kisses, puppy kisses" and _she stopped biting my hand and started to lick it._ I was so happy I nearly wept.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i think it helps with the biting that my Shasta has Shelby to tackle and chew on. She tries to play with Riley but his attitude is actually getting worse.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Good_Karma said:


> Wow, it sounds like you are doing all the things that worked for us with our puppies. Sucks that it's not working for you. Here's a pic of Niko in his X-Pen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So adorable!

It does sound like you're doing everything.

What about spraying some Bitter Apple on your hand? Maybe the bad taste might do the trick.

I've been lucky with this puppy, but with others I relied heavily on Bitter Apple to keep electric cords, baseboards and corners of furniture from being mauled.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

She's getting better, thank God! Right at this moment, my hands are free from tooth marks! Still working on Leave It with my desk chair, but she will often allow herself to be redirected now! I see the light at the end of the tunnel. Either that or I'm having a near death experience. Could go either way.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's so funny! I've been there- almost too tired, and shell shocked- to hope!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, that's wonderful!! So glad things are getting better. Enjoy it while it lasts...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

paulag1955 said:


> Okay, so Shasta's been lying here next to my chair sleeping and when she woke up, I reached down and started to pet her. She started gnawing on my hand and I said, "no bites! Kisses, puppy kisses" and _she stopped biting my hand and started to lick it._ I was so happy I nearly wept.


Awesome! I actually teach my dogs to give "kisses" on cue, starting with my hand. Halo was horrid about jumping up to kiss my face, and often there were teeth involved, yikes! She bit my nose MANY times, so once she was pretty good about giving kisses on cue when I'd hold out the back of my hand (holding out my palm is the cue to "touch" their nose to it) I started working on teaching her to give kisses on my face. 

At first I was putting my life in danger, but now she'll only bite my nose once every few dozen times or less, (not every other time like it used to be), the rest of the time I get a big slurpy kiss from chin to forehead. :wub:


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been teaching Shasta to kiss my hand, too, but I can't say that I'd be very happy if she licked my face.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The trainer, God bless her, taught Uschi 'touch'- first on a sour cream lid, then on a hand, now I can get a touch without inflicting bodily injury. Uschi rarely displayed affection unless we were in the laundry room together, both doors close, then she would finally let down and we'd have our 'love fest' as my husband called it. Once the doors were open, all bets were off. Love the laundry room


----------

